# Pumilio with a lumpy belly



## avlo (Apr 19, 2012)

I noticed that my new pumilio has a lumpy belly on one side I don't see any discoloration or anything weird, He's in a 2 gal quarantine right now, it's sealed up but i open the lid for a bit every day to get some fresh air in there but looks like its staying pretty humid, its been kinda cold as of late (65-low 70's) He's behaving normally, actively hunts and moves around, from the poop I've seen it looked good (solid and good color) and other wise seems great, there are springtails and fruit flys in the tank as well, I put a bait station of fruit fly media on the bottom to keep the flys down in the leaf litter (they kept staying up near the edges. I just wanted to get some opinions if he needs to stay in QT or if he's OK to move into the 20 gal. Could it possibly just be the way food sits in his belly? is he dehydrated? skinny? Also a quick question how long should a frog stay in QT when you bring them home? Thanks any help is appreciated.


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Did you see this thread? http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-health-disease-treatment/93598-bumps-galact.html

It could be something similar.


----------



## avlo (Apr 19, 2012)

JPccusa said:


> Did you see this thread? http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-health-disease-treatment/93598-bumps-galact.html
> 
> It could be something similar.


hmm do you think it could just be the way his gut sits, I mean its exactly were his gut is, thanks for the help


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

Perhaps a botfly?








This botfly is in its late stages so the grub is about fall out. If you just leave him in a QT he/she is not going to be safe, you need to actually treat him/her.

D


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

avlo said:


> hmm do you think it could just be the way his gut sits, I mean its exactly were his gut is, thanks for the help


When looking the frog from above, do you see the "lump" on both sides? 
As for QT, read these: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/9855-proper-quarantine-enclosure-questions.html, http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ge...t/26685-asn-quarantine-medical-protocols.html


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

avlo said:


> hmm do you think it could just be the way his gut sits, I mean its exactly were his gut is, thanks for the help


I think it might be his stomach. Had he recently eaten?

eta: Oh is this a new frog to you? He's not 'skinny' necessarily but it wouldn't hurt to have a little more meat. If he's new, I would keep him in QT and get a fecal done, just to be sure.


----------



## avlo (Apr 19, 2012)

Dendroguy said:


> Perhaps a botfly?
> This botfly is in its late stages so the grub is about fall out. If you just leave him in a QT he/she is not going to be safe, you need to actually treat him/her.
> 
> D





JPccusa said:


> Perhaps a botfly?
> When looking the frog from above, do you see the "lump" on both sides?
> As for QT, read these: [url]http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beg...questions.html[/url], [url]http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/gen...protocols.html[/url]
> D[/quote]
> ...


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

When my El Dorados eat, they poke out a little on the left side. I checked around, and, if I understand what I read, the stomach is a little to the left.


----------



## avlo (Apr 19, 2012)

frogface said:


> I think it might be his stomach. Had he recently eaten?
> 
> eta: Oh is this a new frog to you? He's not 'skinny' necessarily but it wouldn't hurt to have a little more meat. If he's new, I would keep him in QT and get a fecal done, just to be sure.


yea he's new, He had fecals done recently and yea I think it's his stomach, he's looking a lot better now, i noticed last night and those pictures were taken in the morning, Thanks for the help


Good to know about the stomach, Thanks again I appreciate it


----------

